# Help: Case CX90 dashboard light



## 5fwd (Jul 19, 2012)

Hi,

I'm trying to repair an old 1999 CX90.

I'm getting a red light on the dashboard that doesn't want to turn off, its looks like a circle with an oil drop in the middle.

I'm not sure if its an engine oil or hydraulic oil light since I checked both and they seem to be fine.

Does anyone have any idea what this could be?

Thanks.


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

If it looks like a gear with an oil drop, then it is probably a transmission oil pressure warning light. The engine oil lights generally have the outline of an engine as viewed from the end with a drop of oil in the middle. Its possible that there is a leak internally in the trans that is causing the oil pressure to drop in the transmission. Or, it could be a bad sensor, or a bad oil pump, or a clogged filter. An owner's manual would be helpful in identifying the light. You can get one on CaseIH's website or at a dealer.


----------



## Moyle (Jan 16, 2016)

Hi I'm working on my CX 90 tractor and there is a dash light with a roundish circle with a wave in the centre and an arrow pointing towards it any help would be appreciated


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

I don't know if it applies to your tractor brand or model at all, but I've seen a light such as described that indicates a concern over coolant level. You might look for a sensor somewhere in the cooling system(other than a temp sensor). If you find one, then disconnect it and see if anything changes.


----------

